
This Game Has Huge Potential. So Why Is Its Kickstarter Tanking? - aaronbrethorst
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/black-glove-kickstarter-republique/
======
TulliusCicero
Novel ideas don't make the big bucks on Kickstarter. Nostalgia does.

The biggest video game kickstarters are all, "Remember [CRPGs/Adventure
Games/Space Sims/Megaman]? Eeeeeevil publishers killed them off, but now,
we're bringing them back!"

------
J_Darnley
"Why is its kickstarter tanking?"

Easy answer: "Our plans have been to distribute the game through Steam"

No thanks.

Alternately: "speaking with the fine folks at Humble"

You mean another front for Steam?

~~~
greyfade
If HB is a front for Steam, then there's a lot of side-deals going on: HB has
its own distribution system and also ties into Desura. If that makes HB a
front for Steam, then you might want to clarify what you mean by "front."

------
dllthomas
I went expecting to say "well, if I'd be able to run it..."

Lo and behold, there's Linux support.

Pledged!

------
skyjacker
Well, pulling strings to get free press on Wired (and Hacker News) will help.

I hate these manipulative articles.

~~~
Jonovono
hah ya. Should just title the article "You should donate to this kickstarter
game". Looks cool, though.

